# Something is NOT right here!



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 10, 2017)

Is it just me?  Or is something just a little bit off here???

https://houston.craigslist.org/grd/5994022231.html


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 10, 2017)

You are right FEM. 
don't like the length of body. I think you can find some nicer goats elsewhere. 


Those pics are pretty adorable though!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 10, 2017)

I've gotta admit - they are darn cute!


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 10, 2017)

Definitely not Lamanchas...


----------



## TAH (Feb 10, 2017)

Scammers!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 10, 2017)

Think she might be mistaken, very cute I must admit.


----------



## TAH (Feb 10, 2017)

BTW, very cute! That is why I want a donkey but looks like sister might be getting a horse so we will see


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 10, 2017)

So cute! 

I thought I would share this, look at the date on the photos  
https://cnj.craigslist.org/grd/5973274238.html


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 10, 2017)

Ha, if that date is right those babies aren't babies anymore.  (But, I've gotta admit - I don't know how to change the date on my camera.)


----------



## babsbag (Feb 10, 2017)

OK, I am confused. Obviously not goats but the question is "is it a scam and for what purpose?" Or just a joke? She signs it Toni Goat too. And there is a phone number. What are they looking for?   Surely they know that they aren't goats?


----------



## TAH (Feb 10, 2017)

babsbag said:


> OK, I am confused. Obviously not goats but the question is "is it a scam and for what purpose?" Or just a joke? She signs it Toni Goat too. And there is a phone number. What are they looking for?   Surely they know that they aren't goats?


Normally it is a trick on someone's friend.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 10, 2017)

Not Houston either. 214 is a Dallas area code and the map is somewhere in Dallas (I30 does not come any where close to Houston)

The pic on the left in the CL ad traces back to Cedar Creek Farms, which is in Hillsborogh North Carolina.
CL pic:






Cedar Creek:
Top picture on the right. Same animal, same fence in the background.
http://www.cedarcreekfarm.com/sale.html
http://www.cedarcreekfarm.com/images/15foals/FancysJack/FancysJack02a.jpg

Pics were probably all pulled off pinterset, since all of them can also be found there.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 10, 2017)

I guess my mind just doesn't think of ways to play annoying tricks on my friends. Not sure I would want that kind of friend. 

Good detective work @greybeard.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 10, 2017)

Some people are jerks


----------



## TAH (Jun 2, 2017)

https://fairbanks.craigslist.org/grd/6159062415.html


----------



## Bruce (Jun 2, 2017)

Obviously its ears got caught in a cotton picking machine.


----------



## TAH (Jun 2, 2017)

I should contact them with that...


----------

